# Blue Water Creek Hunting Clubs



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I received a call from RMS today about what is happening to the property known as blue water creek wma.... seems they want me to be to be the voice of the pff on this matter. I am expecting an email with information and will post it as soon as i get it...

To everyone interested I see a PFFHC in the future....:usaflag


----------



## BILLY3 (Dec 12, 2007)

I would like to talk to you concerning this matter. My personal email is [email protected]


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

billy, please feel free to email me or call me....:usaflag


----------



## joecatdiesel (Jan 31, 2008)

I am interested. [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok heres the deal....

*I received a return call from Jamie Hall an RMS forester today. Seems they too read the PFF and wanted to give us some info about the future of the Bluewater WMA. Hopefully to quell any rumors or miss-information going around. *



*First of all he asked that if anyone hears of deposits being taken, people wanting money because they already have an area in the WMA, etc. please letMe know. None of that is true. No decisions have been made on who will be leasing the area next year. If you hear or have heard of this please let me know and I will contact him ASAP.*



*I have attached a letter he sent me that was posted in the WMA. As the letter states, the WMA is going to hunt clubs next year. Exactly how many and what size has not been determined. RMS is trying to work the logistics out, and this process will take until mid March. There will NOT be 20 clubs nor will there be 3 clubs, but a final number has not been decided. Club boundaries will be for the most part natural breaks (creeks, branches, etc). Some roads will be used to break the area but will be kept to a minimum. *



*Those who have wrote into RMS with "club" on their letter will receive either a letter or possibly a bid type package of what the future intent of the property is. *



*From my understanding in the conversation, RMS is working on several things:*



*1. Try to make it affordable as possible to each hunter as they can in a free market society. Yet with the interest in the area, it will probably be a sealed bid package based on the areas they set out. They have over 50 names of people wanting to start a club in the area already. *

*2. There will be hunter per acre restrictions. For example: just say there is a 3000 acre hunt club, they don't want 5 people leasing that entire area, nor do they want 100 people trying to hunt that same area. These restrictions have not yet been finalized. He also stressed areas will not necessarily go to the highest bidder. Nor will it be based on the club president alone. Many factors will go into choosing who gets the areas. They have to have trust in the leadership they pick in order to help them make this public to private transition.*

*3. Deer management, will be at least the requirements of the WMA now (3pts or better on one side) and hopefully more, if ALL clubs in the area agree.*

*4. Access will probably be mostly from side roads. Firebreak 1 will be used a little as possible. They want to limit in every area possible two hunt clubs sharing the same road.*

*5. ONE YEAR LEASES ONLY. RMS ONLY DOES ONE YEAR LEASES, AND WILL NEVER CHANGE FROM THAT. In the start up years, clubs will be on probation type period.*



*He stated that hopefully by mid-March a certain direction will be reached, then the appropriate "club" leadership candidates will be contacted in some form. From there we will have probably until the end of April to try to get organized and make an offer on areas. If all things work out, they plan on letting the potential club's know by mid May if they have been awarded an area. If so, clubs will have until July 1, 2008 to make their lease payment. No one will be allowed onto the property until a lease is agreed on and signed due to liability issues. They are working on something in case someone who is not familiar wants to look around, but can make no guarantees due to the liability issue. Their leases run from July 1 through June 30.*



*The lease with the state does not terminate until the last day of turkey season. That is when RMS intends to proceed full speed ahead. Reaction has been overwhelmingly positive and RMS stressed the positives that this will bring to the hunting community. (Smaller clubs, food plots, corn, year round access, camping, hunters will have more control over their area, and many other positives). They are fully aware of some negatives that will take place as well in this transition process and will do everything possible to limit these issues.*



*He also stressed that everyone please be patient with the process. As the letter states RMS is not taking phone calls, emails or any other type conversation on this issue. All letters that they are receiving are going unopened directly into a file. They probably want even get looked at until March. The final outcome of this process is not going to make everyone happy but they are doing all they can to give everyone a fair chance. They want to make it an area that will be safe, and most of all enjoyable to as many hunters that the constraints will allow. He feels that in the end that 95% of the people interested in the area will be happy and the remaining 5% can not be happy no matter what.*

*If anyone has any questions or comments please feel free to email me or pm me or call me .*

*I would also like to at this time attempt to get a PFFHC going... my letter is already submitted, and i have already started the ground work...thank you for your time...*

:usaflag


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Count me in!!! This is a great chance to get some PRIME hunting land.


----------



## keimere (Oct 8, 2007)

I am very interested. I have already submitted my own info listed as club or membership. I just wanted to cover all bases. 

my personal email is [email protected], if you could keep me posted

keith meredith

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenny Im interested, my email is [email protected]. As more info is provided keep me informed.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Im interested also but not sure if I'll be in this area.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

my brother, my dad and i are in. lets get the area of FB11 and 12!! lots of big deer!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

count me in 

i used to hunt there and always saw a ton of deer 

hope this all works out!


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

yes I'm very intrested in joining a clean hunting club, not an expert, but love to hunt and have a lot of will to learn and help :claplet me know please. anthony bailey 850 9440634 cell 850 9826219


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Im also in!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think that is a great idea. I would be interested in something local as well. Would it be too far fetched to ask if one of those leases could/would be bow hunting only???? Or would the person getting the lease have to dictate that?


----------

